# Arme Nachbarn



## fvefve (9 März 2013)

Kennt Ihr den schon?

Besoffener Mann auf dem Nachhauseweg - YouTube


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 März 2013)

wie kommt meine wohnung ins netz?
:thx::thumbup:​


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2013)

lustig ist anders


----------



## Geralt82 (15 März 2013)

Überhaupt nicht lustig sondern einfach nur total eklig! Außerdem absoluter FAKE!


----------



## alexkingston (30 März 2013)

Thank you for this


----------

